# VAHC Auction tonight



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like I can't help myself - I'll be heading to the auction tonight. I'll be picking up some stuff from Pat and Charles. Not particularly looking for fish, but wouldn't turn my nose up at a leopard pleco if anyone is selling......just sayin' 
Shelley


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

leopard pleco, where in the world you want one of those  They get big and messy...

But if you want leopard cactus plecos, I don't have them anymore


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, if you don't have leopard cactus plecos I have cactus wood....lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a beautiful, yet stupid, male betta get trapped in a piece of cactus wood for 2 days. No more for me, please!!! Actually, come to think of it, cactus wood would be good in Fluffy's tank. Could I have six pieces, please? Just add it to my stash for tonight 
Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you can pick up the BEP in the auction tonight? Wonder how much that will auction for?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Well, if you don't have leopard cactus plecos I have cactus wood....lol


Hi Pat:
Can you throw in some plants that you think might do well in the wild discus tank? Low pH around 6.0'ish, not a lot of light, and 86 degrees? Something tough and hardy. If you've got anything, please throw it in with the rest and remember I'm trying to keep under $200, but expect to maybe go a bit higher 

Thanks again
Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> remember I'm trying to keep under $200, but expect to maybe go a bit higher


Like +/- 300%.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Like +/- 300%.


Dang - my friends know me all too well


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't be there, BUT some of my plants will be ! Have a Grande Ole Time.

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha..........maybe there will be a mermaid for sale............


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> hahahaha..........maybe there will be a mermaid for sale............


Maybe the worlds will collide - are you actually going to be there.....will we finally be in the same room together ..... mermaid be damned


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well if i do come you will have a hard time distinguishing me from the mermaid................I will not be there tonite but will be there in spirit.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

id go but my saltwater crashed if i cant figure it out im selling it all


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't go but I hope someone takes pictures and share them on the forum for us to see the event?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I would have gone but.... GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Canucks took precedence.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so Shelly.......did you need a forklift to unload your buys last nite?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> so Shelly.......did you need a forklift to unload your buys last nite?


No I was very well behaved actually!!! I did manage to run into a GORGEOUS little baby with his equally gorgeous mommy on my way out  Congrats, again, Claudia with the new baby. And of course, proud daddy BCDave was right along side  Good to see both of you although it was a rather quick visit, I'm afraid.

Nope - I'm saving my pennies for the November auction where I will be doing MUCH damage


----------

